# 1.4 Turbo Losing Oil - solved



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

I have a 2014 Cruze Eco and I’ve noticed that it’s losing oil somehow. I know that it is not leaking oil because I’ve never seen as much as a drop of oil on the ground where I park everyday, so it must be burning oil. The only time I notice any blue smoke coming out the tailpipe is occasionally when I start the car cold, sometimes I’ll see a puff of blue smoke come out the tailpipe. However, this goes away after a few seconds. This leads me to believe that the valve seals may be no good, as oil would be leaking past the seals and depositing on the top of the valves or possibly even seeping into the combustion chamber. I don’t think it’s a piston ring issue because the car has never overheated and I’ve never seen any blue smoke except for on the occasional cold start, usually when the car has been parked on a slight incline. This is an issue that I’d like to get fixed because it seems to be losing a lot of oil, I have to add a liter every 3500km. Any input on this issue would be greatly appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Not the valve seals.

Check out the PCV system. There's a TSB out for this exact issue (which will be covered under powertrain warranty if you're still under it) for the missing check valve in the intake manifold.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-...011-2016-cruze-1-4l-pcv-system-explained.html


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Not the valve seals.
> 
> Check out the PCV system. There's a TSB out for this exact issue (which will be covered under powertrain warranty if you're still under it) for the missing check valve in the intake manifold.
> 
> https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-...011-2016-cruze-1-4l-pcv-system-explained.html


Thanks for your input! I really appreciate it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

*1.4 Turbo Losing Oil*

Quick update:

I was driving on the highway in 6th gear the other day and I ended up getting a flashing check engine light (misfire defected) as well as a service Stabilitrak and service traction light. The engine would violently vibrate below 3000RPM and would idle extremely rough. The dealership took a look at it today and it turns out that the valves are shot, $2100 in repairs. Thankfully covered by the Powertrain warranty. Makes sense as to why my engine was burning so much oil now, it was seeping past the valves and into the combustion chamber; also explains why I’d see a puff of blue smoke when starting it cold.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

